# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 04.12.2009 - 05.12.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.bgg -> c:\windows\system32\ntfs_ext7.exeBackdoor.Win32.Buterat.as -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.31902, NOD32: Win32/Kryptik.BHG trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.ekj -> d:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-FPA [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7375328007-5151772631-815464486-4279\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.688 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> f:\trikfx\spomenar.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.688 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ffo -> c:\windows\wind7upd.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.MyBot, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.103687, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Piloyd.bg -> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\lsasvc.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.8265, BitDefender: Trojan.Viking.A, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.AntiAV.Q worm, AVAST4: Win32:Viking-CF )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuPorn.b -> d:\страрая инфа\диск c\program files\rupass\rupass.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Rupass, BitDefender: Adware.Generic.31748, AVAST4: Win32:RuPorn [Adw] )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.612284 )Packed.Win32.Tadym.d -> c:\documents and settings\сергей\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.14707 )Packed.Win32.Tadym.d -> c:\documents and settings\nick\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.14707 )Packed.Win32.Tadym.d -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.14707 )Packed.Win32.Tadym.d -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.14707 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cwtc -> c:\windows\system32\alb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Darkshell, NOD32: Win32/Agent.NVT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Losabel.bmj -> c:\windows.0\system32\msnwm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.7590 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Puma.bpn -> c:\windows.0\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6739, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-FPA [Trj] )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Puma.bpn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.4877 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Puma.bpn -> c:\windows.0\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6739, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-FPA [Trj] )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Puma.bpn -> c:\windows.0\explorer.exe:userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6739, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-FPA [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gz -> c:\windows\aekgoprn.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.466, NOD32: Win32/Agent.QFM trojan )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.idx -> d:\users\aser\application data\msmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Browseban.based, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PogBlock.hv -> \install_flash_player.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.hqc -> c:\windows\system32\chknt32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Webmonier.178, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.hqc -> c:\windows\system32\chknt32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ddfr -> c:\documents and settings\dima\start menu\programs\startup\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.14707, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.AntiAV.dnz -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\jkzenlsw.dllTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.on -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.AOL )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.pa -> d:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.pa -> d:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.Buzus.crty -> c:\windows.0\wind7upd.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.crty -> c:\windows\jjdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.103915, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.crty -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2779282313-1158171163-576718476-8616\wmfcgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2828609, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\windows\system32\qdxrlzogypkbbhkwfi.exe ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\dtqnkbtojdbvyhncour  he.exe ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\odzvrhysmfcvxfkyjok  z.exe . ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\windows\system32\dtqnkbtojdbvyhncourhe.exe ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\aldvnzmcshapnrsc.ex  e ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\windows\system32\htmfylzqhxrhglnyg.exe ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\odzvrhysmfcvxfkyjok  z.exe ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\bpkfapfyrjfxyfjwgkf  .exe ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\windows\system32\aldvnzmcshapnrsc.exe ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\qdxrlzogypkbbhkwfi.  exe ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bv -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\dtqnkbtojdbvyhncour  he.exe . ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Chydo.bx -> c:\vbobovdozjx.bat ( DrWEB: archive: DLOADER.Trojan )Trojan.Win32.Diamin.aor -> c:\program files\internet explorer\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.30515 )Trojan.Win32.Kreeper.bbs -> m:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491933-601013362-1214\bszbt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.16593, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2820142, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Kreeper.bbs -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bszbt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.16593, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2820142, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Vilsel.oop -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\opxfnp.exeVirus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47257, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen, AVAST4: Win32:Cutwail-AD [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.afcb -> c:\windows\system\ming9b090423.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.19081, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.SP!g.ED5BED5A, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Pophot.NAO trojan, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-AXT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.afcb -> c:\windows\system\nb9ming32c090423.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.18539, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!g.1560A17F, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Pophot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-SIM [Trj] )Worm.Win32.VBKrypt.v -> c:\zolander\polanda\box.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.8, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.103833, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.KS worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

